# Infinity Kappa Video Series II Center



## The Kings (Feb 3, 2015)

I am setting up my new home theater trying to use Infinity Kappa Video Series II Oak for my center and surrounds. I have three of them and need two more so I can have them for the side speakers. Anybody know where I can buy two more? Has anybody used them vertically instead of horizontal? Also looking for speaker stands that are 4 to 5 feet tall, or adjustable.
Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi And welcome aboard the HTS :wave:
Most speakers are designed to stay either upright or sideways and turning them can cause "lobing" or other imaging issues.
As to where you may find more Ebay, Craigslist or Kijiji are good options.


----------



## The Kings (Feb 3, 2015)

Ya I thought placing them horizontal because they would look better but figured the sound would be sacrificed. I have seen them on Ebay but there either black, need work, or the price jumps up quickly to unbelievable prices. I'm not the only one trying to find these speakers. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dustinddp (Feb 7, 2020)

Are you looking for the infinity kappa video series ii center channel?


----------



## Dustinddp (Feb 7, 2020)

I have 2 available in honey oak


----------



## Petrpodebrady (Mar 3, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Dustinddp, příspěvek: 1616573, člen: 511959"]
Hledáte nekonečný kappa video série ii středový kanál?
[/CITÁT]
Dobrý den , mám zájem o centrální reproduktor Infinity Kappa. Děkuji Grmela


----------



## Petrpodebrady (Mar 3, 2020)

Dobrý den mám zájem o centrální reproduktor Infinity Kappa. Děkuji Grmela


----------



## Dustinddp (Feb 7, 2020)

Mám 2 ve skvělé kondici, chcete jen jeden nebo oba? Jsem ve Spojených státech. Udělejte mi nabídku včetně dopravy.


----------

